# مساعدة في مشروع شحن الموبايل لاسلكيا عن طريق موجات الراديو



## حنين دروبي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

:11:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
احاول القيام بمشروع تخرج بعنوان شحن الموبايل لاسلكيا عن طريق موجات الراديو ,وارجوا من كل من لديه الخبرة في مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية او لديه دراية بالكهرومغناطيسية مساعدتي ولو بالقليل لاني الان في مرحلة جمع المعلومات(دراسة اولة).
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## stihah (3 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله موضوع ممتاز بس ياريت توضح ايه المطلوب بالضبط علشان نقدر نساعد لو فى الامكان ...وبالتوفيق


----------



## حنين دروبي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*توضيح*

شكرا على تشجيعك
حاليا غيرت الفكرة نوعا ما وصارت بعنوان "نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا "طبعا ممكن انا نستفيد منها بشحن الموبايل او اللاب توب ...الخ لاسلكيا
المبدأ:ملفين واحد للارسال(وبكون موصول مع الكهربا)والتاني للاستقبال وبكون موصول مع الجهاز اللي بدنا نشحنه كل هادة بالاعتماد على ظاهرة الرنين والموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
فأي شي بتعرفوا عن ظاهرة الرنين و الكهرومغناطيسية او اي شي بدعم هالموضوع يا ريت تفيدوني في.


----------



## Ahmed Adel (4 أكتوبر 2009)

عليك بهذا الرابط وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_power_transmission

وهذا الرابط من جوجل أيضا قد يناسبك:
http://www.google.com.eg/search?hl=...wer+Transmission+filetype:ppt&btnG=بحث!&meta=


----------



## amrelfky (4 أكتوبر 2009)

i read in some thing like that but in another application like RFID (Radio frequency identifi cation)

EXPLAIN HOW TRANSFER EM WAVE IN AIR TO THE TAG (THAT HAS NO POWER SOURCE) TAG 
THE TAG CONVERTS FIELD TO POWER TO SEND SIGNAL BACK AGAIN TO THE READER

:78:


----------



## hitman36 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة ما عندي فكرة ؟؟؟ انا مبتدىء


----------



## don1559 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اتفرج علي هذا الفيديو وقول ايه رايك
http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html


----------



## amirengineer (9 أكتوبر 2009)

عندي سؤال محيرني منذ زمن.....لماذا لا نستطيع تحويل ال signals المرسله من أبراج الاتصالات الي طاقه تستخدم في

شيء كالذي قاله الأخ (شحن الأجزه الكهرائيه و ما الي ذلك؟)


----------



## hegoo (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى العزيز لقد قمت انا وزميل لى بطرح هذه الفكرة من مدة اكثر من ستة اشهر وقد قمنا باول مرحلة وهى قياس الجهد الكهربى على انتنة لراديو وقد وجدنا انها تعادل 7.5 فولت ac و قد واجهتنا مشاكل عدة فى التخلص من الموجات المشوهة و لكن لن نستطيع ولكن كان بستطاعتنا اكمال الفكرة بعد التخلص من هذه الموجات والحصول على موجة 7.5 فولت بيور وكان بستطاعتنا تحويل الموجة ال ac الى dc او رفعها الى 220 قولت ac بستخدام دوائر power electronic ارجو ان تستطيع اكمال هذا المشروع لانه مشروع فعال و يوجد له بعض الامثلة يوجد بعض التليفونات الارضية الاسلكية التى يتم شحنها لاسلكيا عن طريق قاعدة متصلة بالكهرباء ويتم شحن التليفون لاسلكيا


----------



## stihah (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

دا معناه يا جماعه اناحنا حنستخدم انتنا لتجميع الموجات اللاسلكية وعلى كده حيكون حجمها كبير لتجميع اكبر قدر من الموجات (قوة الاشارة بالديسيبل)
وده مش عملى لان حجم الموبيل حيكون كبير .... هل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIDOMOKSHA (11 أكتوبر 2009)

فكره رائعة وجميلة دون شك لاننا قمنا انا والعضو hegoo بالتفكير فيها من قبل وقمنا بقياس الفولت اللى موجود على الانتنا بتاعة الراديو ووجدناها 7.5 ac تقريبا ولكن نحن نريد ان نخبرك انك لا تحتاج الى انتنا كبيرة كما تتخيل ولكنك ممكن ان تولد الكهرباء على موجة راديو معينة وتظبط على اساسها دايرة الراديو بتاعتك ومنها تقدر تغير الفولت حسب الاستخدام اللى انت تريده وممكن كمان تستخدم موجات التليفزيون 

وكمان ممكن تستخدم موجات الموبايل اللى داخله على تليفونك وتاخد خط منها لشحن البطارية اوتوماتيك

ياريت الفكرة دى تتنفذ لاننا بنعتقد انها سوف تفيد الجميع


----------



## رحمة1234 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الصراحه انا عملت مشروع كان عباره عن شاحن للموبايل عن طريق طاقة الحركه وكل ماتتحرك اكتر كان الشحن اسرع


----------



## dakanat (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن يا اخت رحمة 1234 
تفيديني بمشروع شحن الموبايل عن طريق الحركة

شكراً لك


----------



## سندريلا هندسة (24 أكتوبر 2009)

_ فكرة ممتازة وربنا يوفقك_


----------



## aliadel (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*help*

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​

*نحن طلاب برمجه حاسوب بدنا نسأل عن افكار لمشاريع تخرج تكون مميزة**وقويه** مبدئيا لدنا ميول لأن يكون المشروع ضمن نطاق تطبيقات *الموبايل​

*ممكن الاشاره علينا بتطبيق يكون مميز لا يميل الى الاتصالات وما الى ذلك افكار لتطبيقات الموبيل غير المذكوره فى المندى *​

*فنرجوا الافاده اذاسمحتوا فى اسرع وقت ممكن*
:11::11::11:​


----------

